# Guess the Momma



## Emeralde (Sep 13, 2020)

Hey everyone! I started off this mothers day with an egg hatching!  
One of my Barred Rocks went broody on me, so I let her lay on 2 eggs. Sadly, one didn't make it but this little guy did! 💚

Now, I have a pretty diverse flock. 
I have: 
2 Barred Rocks
2 Sapphire Gems
1 Buff Orpington
1 Autsralorp
1 Black Copper Marran Cross

My Rooster is an Australorp.

The babeh: 









The flock:









I'm pretty sure I have an idea who the egg could of belonged too, but I wanna see your thoughts.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I'm going to vote for the black copper marans being Momma. 

You might be able to tell as peep gets older.


----------



## Emeralde (Sep 13, 2020)

robin416 said:


> I'm going to vote for the black copper marans being Momma.
> 
> You might be able to tell as peep gets older.


I'm curious to know what it looks like as it gets older


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

That was my guess too Robin! 
Or just a dark chick expression from the Australorp roo, and the buff.  I haven’t raised enough chicks to know their looks. I’m crap shooting here....


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

You know me, OM, chances are it's one totally removed from that breed. I looked at the dark feet and thought maybe I could get this one right.


----------



## Emeralde (Sep 13, 2020)

Better images for y'all


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I'm sticking with the Marans.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

robin416 said:


> I'm sticking with the Marans.


Yup!


----------



## Vchickenwhisperer (May 13, 2021)

Emeralde said:


> Hey everyone! I started off this mothers day with an egg hatching!
> One of my Barred Rocks went broody on me, so I let her lay on 2 eggs. Sadly, one didn't make it but this little guy did! 💚
> 
> Now, I have a pretty diverse flock.
> ...



View attachment 40631


can you tell me what type of chicken the black and white one is? we have an olive egger that looks like a male and im wondering if the one in the photo is a male or female.


----------



## Emeralde (Sep 13, 2020)

Vchickenwhisperer said:


> View attachment 40631
> 
> 
> can you tell me what type of chicken the black and white one is? we have an olive egger that looks like a male and im wondering if the one in the photo is a male or female.


My black and white ones are barred rocks. They look very similar to Plymouth rocks.


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

I'm saying Black Copper Maran mix


----------



## Emeralde (Sep 13, 2020)

Little update on the baby, starting to get some feathers in with some brown on them 😯


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

It's rare that so many of us agree on something like this. Seems we might have a winner being the Marans.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

Emeralde said:


> View attachment 40672
> Little update on the baby, starting to get some feathers in with some brown on them 😯


Pretty cute!


----------



## Emeralde (Sep 13, 2020)

Baby likes to sploot on Mama Freya's back 🤣















u


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I always loved watching them do that. Or have a head suddenly pop out through a wing. 

You didn't need to keep them separate from the flock. Chances are peep would have been just fine because Momma wasn't going to let anyone near it.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

Great pics!


----------



## Emeralde (Sep 13, 2020)

robin416 said:


> I always loved watching them do that. Or have a head suddenly pop out through a wing.
> 
> You didn't need to keep them separate from the flock. Chances are peep would have been just fine because Momma wasn't going to let anyone near it.


They're separated because I have neighbors that have a lot of outside cats that are in my yard a lot.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Bet Momma would teach the cats a thing or two. Although I'd probably do the same thing to keep peep safe.


----------



## Emeralde (Sep 13, 2020)

Hate to break it to y'all, but I'm starting to think the egg was laid by my Buff Orpington, Chocobo. 
After doing some research, the baby Is looking an awful lot like the australorp x buff crosses I'm seeing. :O


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

What a sweet pic! 

We've been wrong before. We can own up to this one too.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

Thanks for the pic!


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

Overmountain1 said:


> That was my guess too Robin!
> Or just a dark chick expression from the Australorp roo, and the buff.  I haven’t raised enough chicks to know their looks. I’m crap shooting here....


Seeeeeeee [mention]robin416 [/mention] I may not be so nuts after all!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Yeah, yeah you got one right. Trust me, I've been wrong so many times I figure I'm wrong all of the time.


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

Dude that was such a lucky guess. But I really was using the look of the chick to guess- idk! Still a bit of mystery here, might not be right either way! Lol


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

Overmountain1 said:


> Dude that was such a lucky guess. But I really was using the look of the chick to guess- idk! Still a bit of mystery here, might not be right either way! Lol


I usually use a Magic 8 Ball.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Poultry Judge said:


> I usually use a Magic 8 Ball.


It's liable to be right as often as I am.


----------



## Emeralde (Sep 13, 2020)

So this is Chocobo, who I think is the original layer of my little peeper. She's one of the sweetest girls I've got and she is so mild mannered. 
She is chilling in my lap in these pics. 
















She can also give my and my sisters german shepherds a run for their money with her head tilts. 🤣


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

What? What are you doing? Can I help?


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

She’s adorable! Love that inquisitive look they do! 
That’s awesome- hopefully the peep will be just as sweet!


----------



## Emeralde (Sep 13, 2020)

Overmountain1 said:


> She’s adorable! Love that inquisitive look they do!
> That’s awesome- hopefully the peep will be just as sweet!


She (I'm assuming) will come straight up to me and let me pick her up. So it looks like she will be! I'm hoping at least. 😂


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

Emeralde said:


> She (I'm assuming) will come straight up to me and let me pick her up. So it looks like she will be! I'm hoping at least.


That’s just the best. I love it- mine are that way too, aside from just a few independents! She’s adorable no matter who her momma (and adopted mum) were!


----------



## Emeralde (Sep 13, 2020)

I will post an updated image of Lil Peeper on the 9th when she is one month old.

I think all of you will be surprised at how she is turning out to look like! Will probably think I need to take name suggestions soon too.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I'm first. How about Sweetie. It sounds like even as a little peep she is one.


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

Cant wait!


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

Emeralde said:


> So this is Chocobo, who I think is the original layer of my little peeper. She's one of the sweetest girls I've got and she is so mild mannered.
> She is chilling in my lap in these pics.
> View attachment 40781
> View attachment 40782
> ...


Omgosh! Looks like my buff orpington I used to have! So gorgeous!


----------



## Emeralde (Sep 13, 2020)

A friend of mine convinced me to name the little Peeper, Isis. So her (still hoping) name is now Isis!

Here are her one month images! Her and Freya have been outside the last few days, but its been storming here and I had to bring them inside. Isis is having trouble getting into the coop.

She is turning out to be so pretty!





































She is turning out to be so adorable! I really think Chocobo laid her originally.


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

Emeralde said:


> A friend of mine convinced me to name the little Peeper, Isis. So her (still hoping) name is now Isis!
> 
> Here are her one month images! Her and Freya have been outside the last few days, but its been storming here and I had to bring them inside. Isis is having trouble getting into the coop.
> 
> ...


So gorgeous! What breed is she?


----------



## Emeralde (Sep 13, 2020)

Animals45 said:


> So gorgeous! What breed is she?


We think she is Australorp x Buff Orpington cross


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

Emeralde said:


> We think she is Australorp x Buff Orpington cross


Wow, Gorgeous!


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

Love it! She’s a unique and beautiful girl!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

What unusual feathering. I hope she keeps it. It's attention getting.


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

Emeralde said:


> A friend of mine convinced me to name the little Peeper, Isis. So her (still hoping) name is now Isis!
> 
> Here are her one month images! Her and Freya have been outside the last few days, but its been storming here and I had to bring them inside. Isis is having trouble getting into the coop.
> 
> ...


I just can't get over the beautiful coloring of this bird!


----------



## Emeralde (Sep 13, 2020)

2 months old!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Look at how much peep's color changed. Absolutely stunning!


----------



## Emeralde (Sep 13, 2020)

robin416 said:


> Look at how much peep's color changed. Absolutely stunning!


She is such a pretty chicken


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

That's a statement of fact and not bragging. This is what can happen when breeds are mixed. Stunning offspring.


----------

